# Flashforward



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

With the advent of a fair few American Drama series like Prison Break , Heroes etc 

Who is watching Flashforward ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep it's excellent, just need Lost to come back on now.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I am , but it's not as good as say 24 or Fringe at the moment. It's to slow, needs more things happening at the same time to get me hooked. Will keep watching for a couple more to see if the pace picks up.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im watching it and loving it, one of the best series on TV right now


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep,

Not too bad, I end up re watching it on the web tuesday as the wife gets in mid way through Monday night and blanking her for 30 mins doesnt go down well!!!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

It needs to move along faster though before i lose interest..


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Last episode was pretty decent, getting a bit more interesting.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I have started watching it. Last nights was decent


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

I started watching the first episode when i couldnt find the remote after the gadget show :lol:

now im hooked :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

yep me too, both me and the wife look forward to it on a monday night


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im hooked, watching it every week and downloading the episodes


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lovin it and everyone i know is too, just hope they dont drag it out and over complicated it though as its spot on so far

nyone any thoughts on whats goin on? why some flash backs come true some dont etc...


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> It needs to move along faster though before i lose interest..


yeh thats where i am with it


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Hooked Hooked Hooked Hooked Hooked Hooked love em all. my sky planner is always full up with them cos im on here tooooooo much


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

It's good but as others have said the pace is way too slow!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah im watching it and really enjoying it...

Due to me working shifts i miss every second episode (well i would a few years ago) so now i watch the prev weeks (that i missed) on fiver @ 8pm on monday then the new episode @ 9pm on five :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

really liking flashforward. hope it stays good.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

ads2k said:


> I am , but it's not as good as say 24 or Fringe at the moment. It's to slow, needs more things happening at the same time to get me hooked. Will keep watching for a couple more to see if the pace picks up.


Agreed 100%.

Fringe is brilliant

Stuart


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

That was a good episode, starting to know more of the story.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I ave the last 3 recorded on Sky so am a little behind. I hope it just doesnt turn out to be one of those series that never really explains what happened etc. Not doing too bad so far...


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, missed the last 2, but a mate recorded them for me so will watch them tonight (if anyone gives me a chance)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

It's back on tonight peoples!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

grantwils said:


> It's back on tonight peoples!


4 mins to go and a double episode to boot :thumb::thumb:


----------

